# How hard is it to remove?



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

How hard is it to remove the purple stuff from the back wall? Looking to shut down this tank and clean it out.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Once the tank is empty, vinegar will dissolve that coraline algae. Can also be scraped off, but that is harder.
You going to frag that hammer?


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Dietmar said:


> Once the tank is empty, vinegar will dissolve that coraline algae. Can also be scraped off, but that is harder.
> You going to frag that hammer?


Thanks for the reply. Hammer was sold already. Its a wall hammer so unable to frag.


----------



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

Get an old credit card, or plastic card of the same strength, spray some vinegar on and let it sit for an hour. Should scrape off easily. Looks like a biocube type background? If so I did this for mine and it worked like a charm. No scratches on the background.


----------



## Nemo1 (Aug 11, 2011)

Or use pincushion urchin. Worked like a charm for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

